# Attic Find - Old Contax, an 8mm, other Items



## crlovel (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi folks. I don't collect old cameras, and am really not too sure what I have here. While cleaning out the attic, I came across these.

Contax IIa, some filters, a lens, 8mm, other stuff.

The link to the album is here: Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

Thank you for any info that you can provide!

Edit to add, I see Photobucket spams album links. If that is a problem, I can add the URL tags, I think.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 8, 2010)

This article will give you a bit of background on the Contax IIa. The instructional brochure is a really nice find to go with the camera.  Zeiss Contax IIa IIIa


----------



## matfoster (Mar 8, 2010)

you have an interesting loft.


----------



## crlovel (Mar 8, 2010)

I have many interesting things in my attic. They were my great uncle's cameras. I have no connection to the guy and, as I mentioned, I'm not really interested in old cameras. I also have the receipt from 1954 for some of the equipment, too. I think I want to sell this stuff.


----------



## matfoster (Mar 8, 2010)

Derrel said:


> This article will give you a bit of background on the Contax IIa. The instructional brochure is a really nice find to go with the camera. Zeiss Contax IIa IIIa


 
""*Many considered the pre-war Contax the "professional" 35mm camera, while the Leica was for amateurs. ""*

hehehe. that's great :thumbup:
 
i agree, the brochure is a nice touch.
success with the sale. looks really cool.


----------

